# Michigan Dank Afghan, Death Star, and Las Vegas Purple Kush BHO (Pics)



## SativaGrows (Jan 15, 2013)

So i stopped by my local shop yesterday and picked up and 8th of Death star and an 8th of Afghan. Picked up .5g Las vegas Purple Kush BHO just for fun 


*Afghan this is a 3.5g nug obviously I've pulled some off already but it WAS 3.5g originally:

*















*
Death Star aka the stinkiest weed on this planet:
*
























*Lab results: *http://www.micannalytics.com/results/sample.php?sampleid=113644&dispensary=55
*
Las Vegas Purple Kush BHO:
*






*Lab Results: *http://www.micannalytics.com/results/sample.php?sampleid=113840&dispensary=55


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 16, 2013)

Lol, my buddy made that wax. And I'm pretty sure it's misslabled. Its actually OGPK aka purple OG.


----------



## SativaGrows (Jan 16, 2013)

Awesome! Well it's pretty good stuff regardless. Usually Herbal Solutions meds seem to match what I can find for strain descriptions online but I'm sure it's not always 100% accurate.


----------



## Rare D MI (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah, my friend stocks a lot of their meds, one of the best growers I know. HS is always on point with their selection and quality.


----------



## SativaGrows (Jan 16, 2013)

Agreed, it's the only place I go to anymore. I keep thinking I want to check out other spots but they are unbeatable, good selection, good quality, good specials, menu always updated, friendly staff. They really are great! Though I must say I got a free preroll with this purchase because I spent over $100 but for the life of me I can't find that damn preroll lol I've been looking everywhere, it's in my apartment somewhere but idfk where I put it lol. Must have put it away after trying the Afghan and completely forgot where.


----------



## swishsweet (Jan 18, 2013)

I love Deathstar. I once got two free gravity bong rips of the stuff because my dealer bet me that I couldn't do a whole pack without coughing! Showed him how it was done, son!

Your nugs look top of the line, you got a good friend for sure


----------



## Snowed (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks like some killer BHO. How's the flavour? Hope it wasn't fully whipped out!!


----------



## SativaGrows (Jan 20, 2013)

Tastes good to me, the BHO from HS usually always looks like this, sometimes it makes it a little tricky to get it to stick to my dabber but I just hit it with my torch for a sec to melt it down a bit and make it sticky.


----------

